# Why did you join TBT?



## ApolloJusticeAC (Sep 14, 2014)

Hello. Today I have a question for everybody in the forums. Why did you join this forum and how did you heard of it.
Tell us your story down below.


----------



## Aradai (Sep 14, 2014)

Saw it on acnlconfessions and I thought, damn, I'm gonna get all of the villagers I always wanted!

Only ended up getting 3/10, haha. But I'm glad I joined. Made 40+ great friends and I've changed because of it.


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Sep 14, 2014)

Sparkanine said:


> Saw it on acnlconfessions and I thought, damn, I'm gonna get all of the villagers I always wanted!
> 
> Only ended up getting 3/10, haha. But I'm glad I joined. Made 40+ great friends and I've changed because of it.



Haha awesome.


----------



## Lady Timpani (Sep 14, 2014)

I joined because ACNL had just come out, and I hadn't been on ACC for over 5 years and didn't really feel like crawling back there lol.


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Sep 14, 2014)

Lady Timpani said:


> I joined because ACNL had just come out, and I hadn't been on ACC for over 5 years and didn't really feel like crawling back there lol.



Lol also what's ACC?


----------



## Aradai (Sep 14, 2014)

ApolloJusticeAC said:


> Lol also what's ACC?


Another Animal Crossing forum.


----------



## dragonair (Sep 14, 2014)

I was in a chat with AC:NL friends that I met through my Animal Crossing tumblr & they mentioned it. Someone told me that there was a Coco auction so I joined & got her lmao.


----------



## Lady Timpani (Sep 14, 2014)

Sparkanine said:


> Another Animal Crossing forum.



From what I hear, it's even worse now than it was back in the day, so I did right in not going back lol.


----------



## Spongebob (Sep 14, 2014)

Lady Timpani said:


> From what I hear, it's even worse now than it was back in the day, so I did right in not going back lol.


Aw it's not that bad lol.
I joined TBT because I heard about it from ACC, now I go on both daily.


----------



## Feloreena (Sep 14, 2014)

I wanted to sell off some of my villagers, so I googled where would be the best place to do that. I joined ACC, Gamefaqs, and TBT. Decided I liked TBT the best and it's the only forum I still use out of those.


----------



## Flop (Sep 14, 2014)

I wanted to get Golden furniture pieces, ahaha!


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Sep 14, 2014)

Flop said:


> I wanted to get Golden furniture pieces, ahaha!



10/10 amazing


----------



## Farobi (Sep 14, 2014)

I was bored. But right now it's a big part of my internet life and I don't know whether I like it to be or not. 

But I got most of my paid Steam games through here. Which is nice.


----------



## spCrossing (Sep 14, 2014)

To join with the Animal Crossing community of course!
Though, many people hated this place on tumblr.
And to be honest, this one is always active compared to tumblr.


----------



## Nim (Sep 14, 2014)

To buy my younger sister an in-game Christmas present


----------



## bunbun (Sep 14, 2014)

I wanted to be part of a community instead of just looking at Tumblr tags everyday.


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Sep 14, 2014)

Well here's story.

I wanted friends ;-; I had no friends. Had no idea how the 3DS fried code worked and crap.
And here I am now.


----------



## Swiftstream (Sep 14, 2014)

I joined back in 2013 because I just got ACNL and none of my friends even played 3ds... Then I was googling various things for ACNL, and I ran across tbt.


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Sep 14, 2014)

These are all nice stories


----------



## cIementine (Sep 14, 2014)

I used this forum to help me play the game and when all the other forums I used started to die I jumped the gun and joined. 
Best decision I've ever made tbh.


----------



## Jawile (Sep 14, 2014)

Originally I was going to leave after I got all of my dreamies, but I made some good friends, and decided to stay.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Sep 14, 2014)

I joined TBT because I wanted a place to share my QR codes and better service on the trading boards, and GameFAQs isn't enough for me. I noticed that most of the community that uses GameFAQs on the ACNL boards are on this site as well. I don't want to get singled out.


----------



## Jake (Sep 14, 2014)

because i saw accityfolk and wanted to become youtube famous so i joined the forum and spammed jer and told him to put me in a video or i would wreck him... and he never did 

(i was like 13 or 14 ok))


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Sep 14, 2014)

Jake. said:


> because i saw accityfolk and wanted to become youtube famous so i joined the forum and spammed jer and told him to put me in a video or i would wreck him... and he never did
> 
> (i was like 13 or 14 ok))



And I'm nine D:


----------



## dulcet (Sep 14, 2014)

i was obsessed with animal crossing and i wanted my dreamies but i didn't want to use reddit or tumblr so i ended up on here


----------



## Axeler137 (Sep 14, 2014)

Just really was here initially for getting items and villagers and things of that sort, but then I saw other things on the Forum where I could just hang out and post stuff, even playing mafia now so its fun. 
There's my story


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Sep 14, 2014)

Nim,Tina were still waiting for yours


----------



## Yui Z (Sep 14, 2014)

I joined TBT, like a lot of people, for New Leaf. Then I came back later because I kept getting error codes and wanted to know if there was a solution to fix it then, before I had the chance to leave, I'd made a bunch of friends.

Looking back on my old posts always makes me cringe, eep.


----------



## Aradai (Sep 14, 2014)

Yui Z said:


> I joined TBT, like a lot of people, for New Leaf. Then I came back later because I kept getting error codes and wanted to know if there was a solution to fix it, then before I had the chance to leave, I'd made a bunch of friends.
> 
> *Looking back on my old posts always makes me cringe, eep.*


Yeah, me too. What was I thinking.


----------



## okun0ichio (Sep 14, 2014)

Just wanted to have people to play the game with really. Then I stayed because it gave me a place to feel like I was playing the game for a purpose.


----------



## Delphine (Sep 14, 2014)

I was looking for Chrissy when I first joined. I followed a link from Jake's tumblr Bidoof Crossing and got here. Found her after a couple days, and stayed because I liked it here


----------



## The Peanut Butter Fish (Sep 14, 2014)

I heard there was a lot of trading for a lot of bells on the internet. A friend of mine suggested that I take a look a TBT if I wanted to trade. I searched "Hybrids" in the search bar and I found erzawtf's shop. They were selling hybrids for 10K each. I asked my friend if that was good and they said "YES 0-0" so I made an account to buy some hybrids.


----------



## RhinoK (Sep 14, 2014)

For fun
for unity
for the community
to learn how to be kind


----------



## BerryPop (Sep 14, 2014)

To get my dreamies


----------



## f11 (Sep 14, 2014)

I joined GameFaq like 6 days before and couldn't find any of my dreamies. So I google searched "Colton is moving" Found a thread made an account and got colton. I was inactive for like 1 month. Overtime I met more and more friends and then I met a noob named Cap and she turned me into a weeb


----------



## Celes (Sep 14, 2014)

I came here to get villagers and items I wanted.


----------



## Saylor (Sep 14, 2014)

I joined a week after getting New Leaf because I was obsessed with the game and I was looking for a place where I could talk about it. By the time I started posting onto the forum I wasn't as into the game anymore, I was just lurking and thought a lot of people seemed really nice and that it'd be a cool community to be a part of.


----------



## MadisonCrossing (Sep 14, 2014)

I used to lurk a little bit, but I realized I wanted to talk to other people about New Leaf REALLY bad...so I joined.   I didn't really join just for the villagers and everything...back then, I had no idea villager trading existed.  But I've learned a lot and I've gotten so much thanks to everyone here!


----------



## matt (Sep 14, 2014)

to make people happy with trades and givaways and villagers. I also advertise in my signature occasionally to point people in the right direction for fair ACNL trades without ripoff prices


----------



## Cam1 (Sep 14, 2014)

Sparkanine said:


> Saw it on acnlconfessions and I thought, damn, I'm gonna get all of the villagers I always wanted!
> 
> Only ended up getting 3/10, haha. But I'm glad I joined. Made 40+ great friends and I've changed because of it.


haha same, but I saw it on google search while looking for a Freya lol. I have gotten like 20 or so villagers here and my dreamies kept changing and i havent played ACNL since like last month. They probably all left me


----------



## Jeremy (Sep 14, 2014)

Jake. said:


> because i saw accityfolk and wanted to become youtube famous so i joined the forum and spammed jer and told him to put me in a video or i would wreck him... and he never did
> 
> (i was like 13 or 14 ok))



I still have unedited footage from when Mino and I visited your town, but it's really boring, soooo...


----------



## xxDianaxx (Sep 14, 2014)

Cause I got banned from stupid forum reddit lol


----------



## Jake (Sep 14, 2014)

Jeremy said:


> I still have unedited footage from when Mino and I visited your town, but it's really boring, soooo...


send it to me and i will make a dubstep remix and make myself famous!!


----------



## kittenrobotarmy (Sep 14, 2014)

My first AC game was New Leaf, got it on June 18th, 2013. I was looking for a forum to participate in since it's fun to have people to talk to about the game. This was the best one I found, and I joined the day after I got the game. We arrive at today, where I've been active for a year and a half.


----------



## seigakaku (Sep 14, 2014)

I wanted to sell villager pictures to get extra bells and didn't know where to go so I asked someone on tumblr and they lead me here


----------



## Chibiusa (Sep 14, 2014)

I think I was looking up how to do something in the game and I stumbled across this forum. I joined because everyone seemed really helpful and I wanted to make my town better.


----------



## LambdaDelta (Sep 14, 2014)

good question


----------



## VioletPrincess (Sep 14, 2014)

I joined because I was new to ACNL and was looking for answers. Found so much more on here. Some very kind people who opened their towns and gave me fruit and tools and friendship. Best decision I ever made.


----------



## Sanaki (Sep 14, 2014)

Because it was better than ACC.


----------



## Debra (Sep 14, 2014)

I joined this forum because I wanted to sell hybrid flowers to people. I got New Leaf a month after release and I had been thinking of starting some kind of shop loooong before I actually started selling.  Somehow I pictured to do it on a facebook page 

Eventually I stumbled on this forum by googling ac related stuff like: _"How to get blue roses animal crossing new leaf"._ I am glad I did though, I like it here so far ~


----------



## Gracelia (Sep 14, 2014)

Someone on ACC mentioned it (and then it got all crazy bc people were complaining).
I decided to check it out and TBT has been my main ACNL forum ever since. I still log on ACC every now and then but not really sell/buy/post much.


----------



## Doge (Sep 14, 2014)

I remember being on a animal crossing forum 5 years ago, can't remember which one (not sure if this was was alive back then) and I have enjoyed animal crossing all those years 

I currently do not have ACNL myself (my mother has all the games now...) But may get it shortly once again .

Also, I was referred by some cool friends.


----------



## mob (Sep 14, 2014)

i wanted to get Cookie for my town so i joined


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Sep 14, 2014)

I found in it while browsing the old InvisionFree board directory because I was looking for other Nintendo/Pokemon forums, I wanted to play Wild World with someone so I joined here.


----------



## BungoTheElf (Sep 14, 2014)

I needed some info on acnl idk if I even found the answer but I found tbt and decided to join because I saw a contest and I thought it was cool


----------



## Amissapanda (Sep 14, 2014)

I joined in hope of finding a better AC community to chat and game with than what I found on tumblr. I also noticed that a lot of my google searches on _New Leaf_ questions led me to threads here. I lurked for a little while before I joined and got a feel for what the forums was about, and ultimately decided to join about a week ago. It has had its ups and downs. I've met some really cool and very generous people, but the immaturity levels are sometimes really high. I guess you could say I feel very awkward in joining since I'm not a kid, myself. I hope that feeling passes at some point.


----------



## Zulehan (Sep 14, 2014)

Gracelia said:


> Someone on ACC mentioned it


And thank goodness he did.


----------



## tamagotchi (Sep 14, 2014)

I think I heard of it from when I was trying to figure out how hybrids were grown when I first got the game, haha.


----------



## CaptainCrunch (Sep 14, 2014)

A friend introduced me to this site so I could get some starter villagers from people that she'd pay for (needless to say she bought me quite a few good villagers haha!) for my original town. She got me Melba and Bluebear and wow she really spoiled me ;_;
I ended up destroying my old town but I started a new one and it's going great! I'm more active on TBT than I was before and I'm very happy about that because I'm making new friends and enjoying the game more than I was before! <3


----------



## Fairytale (Sep 14, 2014)

I was a member of a different site(neoseeker) and they said stuff like: I also posted this in bell tree. So I was curious and joined this forum. I have no idea why tho.. I was selling stuff on neoseeker (but that forum was kinda dead) so I tried it here. And i was looking for cute villagers.


----------



## Mariah (Sep 14, 2014)

I joined because ACC is awful and I kept getting banned.


----------



## Gregriii (Sep 14, 2014)

I was looking for forums, cause the only foru that I was was one but with poor activity, and I find that I was like "Better forgive that, is in English D: ) but... I ended here. I don't know why I wanted to stay in a community when I can't speak English really good but, I prefered to stay and wow, I was choosing good xD


----------



## Stevey Queen (Sep 14, 2014)

I don't even know anymore. To talk about new leaf prior to release date.


----------



## London (Sep 14, 2014)

Gregriii said:


> I was looking for forums, cause the only foru that I was was one but with poor activity, and I find that I was like "Better forgive that, is in English D: ) but... I ended here. I don't know why I wanted to stay in a community when I can't speak English really good but, I prefered to stay and wow, I was choosing good xD



This is random but I just wanted to tell you that you speak English very well! You're always saying you're not very good, but for a non-native speaker I think you're doing a fantastic job


----------



## Goldenapple (Sep 14, 2014)

I don't even know why I joined. :< But I found a lot of great friends.


----------



## Oblivia (Sep 14, 2014)

I had just gotten into seriously decorating my house in ACNL and didn't have many of the items I wanted for my various rooms.  A quick Google search led me here, and I was able to meet a ton of friendly people who all helped me spiff up my house until I was finally satisfied with it.  I was also able to grab all of the fruits as well as some art that had eluded me up until I joined TBT.


----------



## Cariad (Sep 14, 2014)

It was late July, and I was denied ACNL by my parents. Out of sadness, I looked at SO MUCH to do with the game (I had nothing else to do). I found myself on Jakes blog. I stalked it for AGGEEESSS. I noticed the TBT link so I checked it out. This was August 13th. On August 14th, I went out with friends. When I got home I found ACNL waiting for me. I was so happy. I still looked at the forums daily, but didn't really have anything to say. On November 22nd, I came to check the forums and the TBT fair was here, so I joined to play it.

After it was over, I kinda left but still checked in, until around Christmas time. At Christmas, I came back. I got my own IPad and I used it for TBT. Ever since I have been on daily. I have met so many people, it's unreal.  I'm glad I joined and I love it here!


----------



## toxapex (Sep 14, 2014)

I saw this: http://www.gamefaqs.com/boards/997811-animal-crossing-new-leaf/68493312

 I googled: "animal crossing forum"

TBT was the first result, and yeah here I am.


----------



## Ichigo. (Sep 14, 2014)

I found it through googling questions about the game and decided to join because none of my friends irl play acnl. plus, people on here seem to have a wide range of interests so I thought that was cool.


----------



## brickwall81 (Sep 14, 2014)

I joined because ACC seemed dead, and I felt like I didn't fit in much.


----------



## Crystiesc (Sep 14, 2014)

I'm easily frustrated by some aspects of games, so I'm constantly googling my questions. Bell tree kept popping up with informative answers and I enjoyed lurking. 

Then one day I knew the answer to someone else's question, so I joined. By then, it was already answered, but I stuck around.

I blame this site for "forcing" me to get a second town. Lol. Peer pressure!


----------



## Skyfall (Sep 14, 2014)

I joined because quite frankly, ACC was so difficult to join!  When i first started playing acnl, the only forum I knew of was gamefaq.  And after a few months of frenzied activity, that forum just died.  There just wasnt that many people there, so i started to look around.  i tried to join AcC, but it was so hard.  I emailed back and forth between a mod and myself, just to figure out why i couldnt sign up.  I eventually did, and I had some good interactions with some of the users, but the system to exchange the friend code is one I never did figure out?  And also, leaving feedback for people was also hard.  It just wasnt intuitive.  So I tried here, and boom, it was a lot easier, lol.  And once I got into collectibles and collecting art and customaizing signatures and everything, I was hooked.  And i got a lot of my newbie questions answered really quickly, so that was great.  I guess i was sort of driven here by the other forums, lol.


----------



## Religious-Sonic (Sep 14, 2014)

My one friend that introduced Animal Crossing to me doesn't play much and I was so obsessed with this game so I search up an AC forum and I found ACC. It was so difficult setting up my ACC account; the layout was very confusing to me. I search up a different one and I found this site. So far my experience with this site is great. I've meet some very kind people and my town wouldn't look so great without this site tbh.

I'm glad I didn't stay on ACC and Gamefaqs (I *rarely* get on there), or I think I wouldn't be playing this game as much anymore. xD


----------



## mogyay (Sep 14, 2014)

i found it off of bidoof crossing on tumblr  as for why - layout was a lot more appealing than other ac forums, also i had stalked for a good while beforehand and thought everyone seemed really friendly


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Sep 14, 2014)

I joined when I first heard about New Leaf coming out and I was googling a ton of stuff about it. I came across TBT and was reading so many threads about Animal Crossing I also started reading threads from other boards. I really wanted to be a part of the discussions and the community so I joined one night and stayed up (basically) all night on TBT the day I joined.


----------



## Capella (Sep 14, 2014)

to get the $$ in acnl 8))))


----------



## B e t h a n y (Sep 14, 2014)

Because I was on ACC and I didn't like it so I came here after I heard someone else talk about it... Much better
It was just too hard to do anything


----------



## ribbyn (Sep 14, 2014)

I actually haven't heard about ACC before joining TBT, but man it doesn't sound all that fun from what I hear now lmao. I actually kept googling a lot of stuff about ACNL questions and was led here a few times, and then I lurked around for a while. I really liked the WiFi rating system, and being able to read if other people had problems with someone before giving them my FC. I decided that if I wanted to be able to trade items or villagers myself, it'd be a good idea to join and built up a good rating number myself, as well as chip in to other's ratings. I also use the general ACNL questions thread a lot, lmao.


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi (Sep 14, 2014)

Zeiro told me to come, checked out the forum, liked it.


----------



## PaperLuigi3 (Sep 14, 2014)

I joined because I saw TBT as another place to spread my Animal Crossing wealth. First time I wifi'ed with somebody, they took 40 million dollars (I was preparing for a giveaway, that 40 million was all I had at the time) and then complained to me that I hadn't been courteous enough.


----------



## Hunnybuns (Sep 14, 2014)

I had got the game because I was seeing it all over and it seemed really cute. After all I am into simulation games and etc. My friend kept coming over. Looking at my villagers, saying how much they were worth and that if I wanted to sell them to just tell her. Then my other friend mentioned the bell tree forums to me after I had made my first sale on Neoseeker and I ended up selling Molly for 5 million. I made an account here and I loved the time I've had here! I left for some weeks, it's kinda dead now. /cries/


----------



## SeraphicOrder (Sep 15, 2014)

Im really new to Animal Crossing and I absolutely love New Leaf. I play it all the time. But my friends can't relate to me. I had a good friend over facebook who mentioned I join this forum. and now I'm here releasing my passion for Animal Crossing. YEAH!


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Sep 15, 2014)

All of this... 10/10 and why did I get a warning? I just said Hmm...


----------



## Farobi (Sep 15, 2014)

ApolloJusticeAC said:


> All of this... 10/10 and why did I get a warning? I just said Hmm...



Because my post shan't be quoted by some commoner by the royal order of this establishment. 

Jk, I like TBT's community though since ACNL is such a casual thing and we can thus meet with casual, cool people here.


----------



## Sholee (Sep 15, 2014)

for the cookies 





nahh but the reason i joined was mainly for trading, I originally came from ACC but their forum layout was really messy and definitely not easy to navigate so i left and found TBT.


----------



## KKMikkalson (Sep 15, 2014)

I discovered this forum by accident 
Google search I think...questions about hybrids, or something.  
I joined, and after being really cautious for a while, I started posting and trading...and the rest, is history


----------



## mattyboo1 (Sep 15, 2014)

Join Date 06-01-2014
i Think I knew about TBT before but one day I just decided to join. I use ACC and TBT

- - - Post Merge - - -



Sholee said:


> for the cookies
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yeah the ACC forum layout isnt the easiest to navigate. the TBT forum layout is nice though. I use other vbulliten forums so I recognize the TBT layout. I still use both TBT and ACC though.


----------



## Kaiaa (Sep 15, 2014)

When I joined tbt was extremely inactive. We had MAYBE 50 members constantly coming on but even fewer posted. I joined to liven up the place a little. It didn't work though, I hardly posted lol However, tbt grew and grew and I started to post more and more. I mainly joined tbt for the information on all games animal crossing because acc didn't look nice enough for me.


----------



## Guero101 (Sep 15, 2014)

Swiftstream said:


> I joined back in 2013 because I just got ACNL and none of my friends even played 3ds... Then I was googling various things for ACNL, and I ran across tbt.



Ditto. Same for me


----------



## WonderK (Sep 15, 2014)

I joined because I wanted to better my ACNL town. I now find myself doing other things that aren't orientated around ACNL.


----------



## Hot (Sep 15, 2014)

For something to do while I ignore people at school.


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 18, 2014)

First it was cause to get some villagers I wanted but then I mostly started to chat in the brewster's cafe and basement and now that i dont have the game i usually pop by now and then


----------



## mashedpotaties (Sep 18, 2014)

Honestly, I was sick of the Animal Crossing Community forums. xD


----------



## Heisenberg (Sep 18, 2014)

I found this place from a pokemon forum.


----------



## mashedpotaties (Sep 18, 2014)

Also, this had a better forum for artists


----------



## Libra (Sep 20, 2014)

Because New Leaf was my first Animal Crossing game and I got it without really knowing what kind of game it was. At first, I really had no idea what to do and how to make the game actually fun. So I did some on-line searching on Google (ironically, if I had done that when debating on whether or not to get the game, I likely wouldn't have bought it) and then joined TBT. Not that it really helped a lot given that my town turned into an eternal major WIP and I haven't played in months, haha.


----------



## unravel (Sep 20, 2014)

Because Farobi told me to join.


----------



## hemming1996 (Sep 20, 2014)

Because I got banned from ACC and there were no other good communities.


----------



## Leia (Sep 20, 2014)

I just googled "Animal Crossing Forums". I really wanted to find some other people addicted to this game, so I decided to sign up!


----------



## Melody (Sep 20, 2014)

The old forums I used to go on just wasn't doing it for me. The people were immature and there was always spam. I heard about bell tree, and I was like this is the one!


----------



## Leela (Sep 20, 2014)

I joined because I saw a thread that I wanted to contribute to. I didn't even realise I would make so many good friends!


----------



## ladyblanche (Sep 20, 2014)

Wanted to get back into the Animal Crossing community since I had started a new file after not playing for a while.


----------



## Beary (Sep 20, 2014)

Googled animal crossing forum.

Acc and TBT shows up. I look at Acc. NOPENOPENOPE

TBT was more visually appealing, so I joined.


----------



## Bowie (Sep 20, 2014)

I wanted to be part of a community that was as fabulous as myself.


----------



## HoennMaster (Sep 20, 2014)

Used to only go on ACC, but heard about TBT while over there. Had one too many bad experiences at ACC and gave up on them for good. TBT looks better as well lol


----------



## Drake789 (Sep 20, 2014)

I joined TBT when I was part of ACC, in which one of my friends said there was an auction going on for one of their dreamies on this site, so I signed up so I could help them get their dream villager (Flurry). I ended up being able to get the Flurry and then that made them so happy, I was glad I was able to help them find their ultimate dreamy 

Then after I finished dealing with that whole transaction, I realized this was a pretty cool site so I decided to stay and I guess it all turned out to be good in the end!


----------



## Nage (Sep 21, 2014)

i was getting into acnl again and i was wondering how to get a bunch of stuff without having to work for it myself
so like yearly unorderables and other stuff like that awk
-> i joined tbt + it had a museum section so that was cool
+ turnip selling/trading.......
-> idk


----------



## #1 Senpai (Sep 21, 2014)

to have fun & partaaay
nojks


wanted to join a forum that'd help me have more fun with acnl


----------



## Ghost Soda (Sep 21, 2014)

Me and a friend got sick of ACC and came here. He doesn't come on anymore but I do, and I think this place is much nicer than ACC was. Not to make this post ACC-bashing or anything.


----------



## rose star (Sep 21, 2014)

I wanted to trade stuff and get my dreamies, and all the other trade forums out there sucked.

Everyone here is so awesome and nice, and I LOVE that they have the feedback system. I know I can trust people here.


----------



## Coach (Sep 21, 2014)

People talked about it on ACC, so here I am.


----------



## Manzanas (Sep 21, 2014)

999_Ghost_Soda said:


> Me and a friend got sick of ACC and came here. He doesn't come on anymore but I do, and I think this place is much nicer than ACC was. Not to make this post ACC-bashing or anything.





HoennMaster said:


> Used to only go on ACC, but heard about TBT while over there. Had one too many bad experiences at ACC and gave up on them for good. TBT looks better as well lol





Beary said:


> Googled animal crossing forum.
> 
> Acc and TBT shows up. I look at Acc. NOPENOPENOPE
> 
> TBT was more visually appealing, so I joined.



What'S ACC? Animal Crossing Community? Why is it so disliked? Is the community bad?


----------



## Beary (Sep 21, 2014)

Manzanas said:


> What'S ACC? Animal Crossing Community? Why is it so disliked? Is the community bad?



Yep.
And it's interface makes your eyes bleed.


----------



## floofyunicorn (Sep 21, 2014)

I had a question about AC and decided this was the best place to ask. I ended up just posting more and hanging out here.


----------



## HoennMaster (Sep 21, 2014)

Manzanas said:


> What'S ACC? Animal Crossing Community? Why is it so disliked? Is the community bad?



I loved the site when i first joined, but the mods are overbearing, the look of the site is jarring after a while and you rarely get great interactions and trading like you do on TBT.


----------



## Nerd House (Sep 21, 2014)

Manzanas said:


> What'S ACC? Animal Crossing Community? Why is it so disliked? Is the community bad?



The community there is about the same as this one, just the layout of the forum here is alot easier on the eyes.

I joined here because I was bored when I had just gotten AC:NL and I love forums. I haven't touched AC:NL in like 6 months now though.


----------



## Minties (Sep 21, 2014)

I joined because I'm a masochist.


----------



## Horus (Sep 21, 2014)

Minties said:


> I joined because I'm a masochist.



Same here

I can also confirm that TBT is great for pain


----------



## CR33P (Sep 21, 2014)

to get villagers


----------



## Dreamy Luigi (Sep 21, 2014)

I was looking for an Animal Crossing forum, this one had vBulletin and 1000 people online so it seemed legit


----------



## oath2order (Sep 21, 2014)

I needed a new forum after ACC.


----------



## Classygirl (Sep 22, 2014)

I kept having questions or looking topics up and it kept leading me here but as a viewer, and I decided I wanted to be a part of the community and help with sharing what I had learned in game or about along the way too. It was a great decision so many generous and kind people here. Surprisingly many with a lot in common with me as well.

- - - Post Merge - - -

And for above reason of poster above me, that is the only reason I hesitated...old experiences.


----------



## Comet (Sep 22, 2014)

I lost my one and only perfect cherry when a villager moved on top of it the day after I planted it. Luckily I found this forum and someone was generous (and super awesome) enough to give me one. I like this place!


----------



## skweegee (Sep 22, 2014)

A cycler that I used to work with on ACC referred me to TBT, so I joined. I use both forums pretty often now, though I still use ACC a little more than I use TBT. I like both sites, though.


----------



## LyraVale (Sep 22, 2014)

When I joined, I had already been on another ACNL site for a few months. I think one time I had a whole locker full of turnips and last minute of course, I was looking for a town to sell them in. I poked around and found TBT and the Train Station forum and someone was nice enough to let me in their town, even though I was new, no ratings, and totally lost about the system here. 

After that, I was hesitant to really dig around here, because compared to the other site I was used to, this place looked really complicated and I had a hard time with navigation. But once I found Re-Tail, and started trading here, I started to get more familiar with the site. 

I didn't get HARDCORE (lol) into it like I am now, until I started collecting collectibles and TBT, etc...that and the Easter event (because it was so fun, and also made me learn about a lot of things in the site I hadn't known about). And now I'm hooked. 

- - - Post Merge - - -

Hehe, I like how everyone else (now that I read theirs) comes out and just says ACC. I was beating around the bush about it because I didn't want to hurt their feelings. But I don't know if they really care if we think TBT is superior. I still feel kind of bad about knocking ACC down. One thing for sure, you can sell items for more expensive there. XD


----------



## Candy83 (Sep 22, 2014)

I bought "Animal Crossing: New Leaf" in August 2013. I did not have wireless at the time. I hooked up three months later. My having come across _The Bell Tree Forums_ was a result of doing search engine and typing something along the likes "'Animal Crossing: New Leaf'—Forum Discussions." I checked out a couple other sites and this one. _The Bell Tree Forums_ struck me as more eye-appealing and interesting to explore. I made the right decision.


----------



## Chris (Sep 22, 2014)

AC:NL was a couple of days from coming out, and AC is much more fun when you've people to play it with - so I went hunting for the AC forum I lurked on back when _AC:WW_ first came out.


----------



## Fawning (Sep 22, 2014)

I can't remember exactly but I think when I first got the game I was just so excited and wanted to make friends on it and add people's FCs and I THINK I googled something along those lines and I got directed here!!


----------



## Blu Rose (Sep 24, 2014)

//waits ten days after the thread starts
//posts

I joined because Lynn105, an in-real-life friend, told me to.
I had looked over her shoulder, at her iPad displaying TBT, and said:

"You like Animal Crossing?"
She turns around and says:
"wHY YES, DUH" (or something like that)
And then she told me to join, so I did.


----------



## hiimsenpai (Sep 24, 2014)

i joined because i like animal crossing but i only found this site a few days ago


----------



## Ghost Soda (Sep 25, 2014)

Manzanas said:


> What'S ACC? Animal Crossing Community? Why is it so disliked? Is the community bad?



Well I can't speak for everyone, but me and my friend left because the mods on that site were constantly being parents towards the members and didn't make the place feel like a community. BTF, on the other hand, feels much more friendly and free.


----------



## XeroRain (Sep 25, 2014)

Too make really close friends, but sadly it isnt happening.


----------



## Chris (Sep 25, 2014)

XeroRain said:


> Too make really close friends, but sadly it isnt happening.



You've only been here two and a half weeks. It takes a little longer than that to form close friendships. Be patient! And come check out our IRC channel (click the "Chat" button in the navigation bar) if you haven't already. I find it to be the best way to really get to know people on here.


----------



## Caius (Sep 25, 2014)

Hmm.. I had absolutely no interest in Animal Crossing when I joined, which was ironically broken fairly quickly by M12/Malesretmit12. I went to school with him, dated him at one point, and loved watching him make signatures while we were in high school. I simply ended up joining the forum to be a part of the non-Animal Crossing community at the time, and made some really close friends pretty fast. 

Back then the museum was fairly empty, and I had no trouble charging bells for commissions, or doing them for free because of how bad I was at art. It was a way different time when you could leave for two days and your thread would still be on page 1. 

Anywho, even if I'm still not a huge part of the Animal Crossing 'gaming' side, I'm still here for making friends, helping out the staff, and using the site as somewhat of a mood stabilizer (hence going off a bit every now and then) so that I have a place to relax and enjoy when I feel it. Other times I want to be knee deep in mod work, and love every second of it, regardless of things you may have seen me say about hating it. I'm vastly sarcastic, and maybe when it can be figured out when I'm joking or not I can get back on the right path here.


----------



## Trundle (Sep 25, 2014)

Kaiaa said:


> When I joined tbt was extremely inactive. We had MAYBE 50 members constantly coming on but even fewer posted. I joined to liven up the place a little. It didn't work though, I hardly posted lol However, tbt grew and grew and I started to post more and more. I mainly joined tbt for the information on all games animal crossing because acc didn't look nice enough for me.


Yes, I remember there was a bit in 2011/2012 after the site move that it just died. It was very lonely but the community that was here was pretty tight and had a lot of fun with Mario Kart Mondays and all that.



ZR388 said:


> Hmm.. I had absolutely no interest in Animal Crossing when I joined, which was ironically broken fairly quickly by M12/Malesretmit12. I went to school with him, dated him at one point, and loved watching him make signatures while we were in high school. I simply ended up joining the forum to be a part of the non-Animal Crossing community at the time, and made some really close friends pretty fast.
> 
> Back then the museum was fairly empty, and I had no trouble charging bells for commissions, or doing them for free because of how bad I was at art. It was a way different time when you could leave for two days and your thread would still be on page 1.
> 
> Anywho, even if I'm still not a huge part of the Animal Crossing 'gaming' side, I'm still here for making friends, helping out the staff, and using the site as somewhat of a mood stabilizer (hence going off a bit every now and then) so that I have a place to relax and enjoy when I feel it. Other times I want to be knee deep in mod work, and love every second of it, regardless of things you may have seen me say about hating it. I'm vastly sarcastic, and maybe when it can be figured out when I'm joking or not I can get back on the right path here.



Wow, this is actually so cool. I never knew that. I also thought m12 was gay, but either way, he made the signature I'm using right now. I also have 3 others of his. 

I joined the forum in 2010 because Animal Xing Ahead, a fairly active forum at the time, had been hacked and the owner was too busy to put it back up. He wouldn't let anyone else do it because he had insane trust issues, according to some forum members. I remember being linked to posts here seeing flame wars going on and I distinctly remember Gnome cursing multiple trolls and all I thought was, "Wow, I'm never joining THIS forum!". But when AXA went down, I had nothing else to do. I joined it and it really wasn't as bad as I thought it would be, although I was very immature at the time and not prepared. The users here were not as nice as AXA's and they would often harass me (I mean, I deserved it, but it's still wrong). But now I've almost been here 5 years. Joining was probably the best decision. I remember the good times with Phil and Ashwee in Zap Heroes :3


----------



## Aradai (Sep 25, 2014)

Tina said:


> You've only been here two and a half weeks. It takes a little longer than that to form close friendships. Be patient! And come check out our IRC channel (click the "Chat" button in the navigation bar) if you haven't already. I find it to be the best way to really get to know people on here.


Yeah, hop on in! I did and I've made so many good friends on there.


----------



## Caius (Sep 25, 2014)

Trundle said:


> Yes, I remember there was a bit in 2011/2012 after the site move that it just died. It was very lonely but the community that was here was pretty tight and had a lot of fun with Mario Kart Mondays and all that.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



He is. I'd like to think somewhere along the way I helped him figure some stuff out.


----------

